# Spec Fishing



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Caught this guy on a big ol croaker. He measured 30" and wieghed 7lbs. This has been a great year for the specs. Croakers and pig fishhave beenmy baits of choice. Bigger the better.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Wow!!!! Now that's a Speck !!! :clap Were ya free lining, Bobber, of bottom fishing with that croker ??? :usaflag_


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice catch ,,,:bowdown:clap


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!!! Your fishing out of P'cola huh?


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

What a GATOR!!!:clap


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope that's not Ole Henry!!! Nice catch


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, I want a 30" trout for my wall so bad. That definitely the trout of a lifetime. Very nice catch.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

great catch


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We have to come up with a better name then gator for that one. What a hoss. Did it pull the boat around any? Nice Catch. Gene Team Recess


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful fish. Once in a liftime!:bowdown


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

to answer your questions, I caught it here in Pcola freelining a croaker. no weights, no bobbers or floats. just a small live bait hook with 20lb floro leader tied line to line. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (10/7/2009)*We have to come up with a better name then gator for that one. What a hoss. Did it pull the boat around any? Nice Catch. Gene


that's funny you said that. I sent a picture titled Gator Trout to my brother and he called messing with me saying "oh that's not a gator trout." I told him "yeah you're right, that's a Crocodile Trout." Thanks for the reply.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah ,Yeah ,Yeah Pensacola but you didn't say where in Pensacola .:clap Nice trout - Few & far between . Good Job


----------



## cincynick (Sep 17, 2009)

Great looking fish. Congrats


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful Fish, I can remember when you could see Schools of those things in Pensacola Bay,Shoot I sure am Getting Old!!!!!:banghead Nice Catch!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting pictures. 

Scott


----------



## alexthegreat (Oct 7, 2009)

That fish might weigh 5 pounds


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *alexthegreat (10/7/2009)*That fish might weigh 5 pounds


That fish is way over 5 lbs, and nice post flaming a guy that caught a good fish. I caught a 4lb. 12 oz. a few weeks ago in LA, and it was much smaller than that stud. Good catch and thanks for the pics. Anyone that detracts from your post should be ignored.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

That trout is WAY bigger than 5lbs!! Have you lost your mind???


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alexthegreat (10/7/2009)*That fish might weigh 5 pounds


Great first post btw...


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

All I can say is........DAYUM! Congrats on the monster trout! Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll vouch for it being well over 5 lbs. We just caught a 27" that didn't look near as monstrous as that one and it weighed in on an official scale as 6.2 before gutting. Iwould even betthat it weighs a little more than the 7 lbs...hell of a catch!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yowza! That's not a speck mate... now THIS is a speck!



Probably a "she" at that size but a good fish is a good fish. What strength main line if you don't mind my asking?



Alex


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

DDaaAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!

I suck..










But YES, it has been a good year for ole yellow mouth!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice trout. Number two on my favorites list, there do seem to be a lot of specks this year. When i'm fishing for reds I cant seem to keep the off the line, big and small. Anyone have a clue as to why its better this year? BTW I would have forgotten all about a redfish with a trout like that.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

downright impressive :bowdown


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent. How are you catching your pigfish and croakers for bait?


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *Turbow (10/7/2009)*Man, I want a 30" trout for my wall so bad. That definitely the trout of a lifetime. Very nice catch.




I hear ya. I think that fish right there would make me more proud than any other fish. Way to go.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

That thing is a beast.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *tmass (10/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alexthegreat (10/7/2009)*That fish might weigh 5 pounds
> ...


 Yea I have to agree I have used 2lbfish as Baitto catch Speck's in my younger days I.m 45 years old and I can say For SURE that fish weight's over 5lb's Get your fact's Right before you come on Here and Try To Bash Someone!!! You Won't Last Long With that First Post!!!! Like I said Nice Catch!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

27" is as big as i've caught...i was very stoked! inquired as to a mount, and it was way expensive and you don't even have to have the fish...



anyway, congrats on that stud...:bowdown...actually, males seldom reach that size, they're mostly females...


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

VERY NICE ''GIRTHY'' THAT A WALL HANGER FOR SURE CONGRATES MAN:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

amazing spec!


----------



## Nite Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice fish. Not doubting your measuring stick, but every trout I have caught or seen29-33in has been at least 8-11lbs. That fish didn't look to skinny and IMO I think it was shorter than the 30in mark. It still was very nice fish though, well done. Congrats!!!:takephoto:clap:bowdown


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn nice trout. I have a friend from way up in the country that would call that a "whopper headed rattle gator"...same thing he calls a big ass snake! Choctawhatchee bay used to be full of those when I was a kid. Very hard to find now.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

what is the difference between a white trout and a specked trout ? i caught what i asumed to be a white trout on sikes that weighed 3.5 lbs on the fish scale and was about 22 inches long


----------

